# "Quiet" miter saw....



## Gantarris (Jul 3, 2015)

Looking to replace my harbor freight 10in miter saw and hoping to get some suggestions from the experts. I live in an apartment and do my work on my balcony so looking for a decent quality miter saw that would be quieter than the one I have. I know miter saws aren't completely silent, but this harbor freight one is so loud, people on the other side of my apartment complex can hear me working.

Ive been to Rockler and have had them cut down some boards to fit in our jeep and they have one of those Bosch astroglide or something like thst that seems fairly quiet, can barely hear it over the dust extractor they have cpnnected to it.

Not looking to spend Festool quantities of cash, so something in the low to mid dollar range would be best for me.

Thanks, guys….


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Smaller blade diameter and lower speed
will produce less noise. Variable speed 
controls on miter saws do exist, but not
in your price range I imagine.

You can take the blade off the saw you have
and assess the motor noise. The rest is
air turbulence. Some blade makers have
made slots or holes in blades to reduce 
noise.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I can confirm that the Bosch is indeed much quieter than 2 other miter saws I had before (Ryobi and Craftsman). When I first heard it going, I thought something was wrong. lol. I love my 12" Bosch and plan to make a dedicated miter station like Jay bates but modified to fit the Bosch since it can be placed practically against the wall to save a lot of space.


----------



## 01ntrain (Jun 21, 2015)

I believe you're referring to the Bosch GCM12SD, while it's quieter than your Harbor Freight saw, I wouldn't quantify it as exactly "quiet" I have it as my shop saw and use a Hitachi 12" as my job-site saw and IMO, they're pretty much the same noise-wise. If you like the Bosch, they sell a 10" version which is about $100 less.

For my money, you really can't beat the Hitachi 12" Compound Miter Saw. For a long time it was under $200 at Lowes, but they've raised it up, recently. Look for a sale, or perhaps a coupon. Combine it with a good blade, and it's a keeper. The laser that it has holds it's position well….and in my case, very well, considering it gets bounced around from jobsite to jobsite. Dust collection is better than the Bosch. But, if you compare the two, you will see why….how the Bosch is designed, it amazes me that it picks up any dust at all, but it does. The collection bag and chute look like an afterthought. Don't get me wrong, I still love the saw….but had to move it to the shop because it's just too heavy to carry around, anymore.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

It's very quiet!


----------



## PlanBWoodworks (Jan 29, 2017)

I purchased a Delta Cruzer- Bosch type gliding miter - about 3 months ago. It is significantly more quiet than the Ryobi that it replaced. I have enjoyed it so far and would recommend it. My 12" Cruzer was $349 from Lowe's, but that was on sale.


----------



## Gantarris (Jul 3, 2015)

Sorry for the delay in responding, everyone, was sick most of the weekend and just now getting back to the thread.
Thanks for all the suggestions…

-PlanBWoodworks…that's a nice saw, but at its current price of $649, I might have to hold off on it, just a bit out of my budget at the current time…

-Jonah…good thinking on that one, nice and quiet and very easy on the wallet… : )

-01ntrain…stopped at Lowes yesterday and had a look at the Hitachi's, seem like some good saws and the price looks good for the non-sliding 12" one at $199…

-Rayne..I agree, that thing was so quiet when I first saw it running, I literally had to see if the blade was actually spinning or not to tell that it was on…

and finally, 
-Loren…thanks for your suggestions on the air turbulence issues, made me feel a bit stupid though, since I completely forgot about that, even though I just changed out the blade on my Dewalt table saw around 6 months ago from the stock one to a new Freud blade I had sitting around and never got around to installing. Major noise reduction doing that, still a screamer but much more tolerable now. I'll have to check my miter saw blade, though I'm sure if doesn't have the cut-outs a better blade has…

Again, thanks to everyone for your comments and suggestions, much appreciated….


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I haven't heard the HF saw but my Hitachi is quieter than my old Delta MS.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Not quite a miter saw but is very quiet!


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## BoardButcherer (Feb 21, 2018)

Go see if you can find any cordless versions on the demo floor at your usual suspects. Cordless tools are typically quieter, and you get the added benefit of it being built for portability to boot.

Dewalt, Makita, Milwaukee and Ryobi all make one. I'd try to get a chance to check out all 4 before buying since you're not running a production shop requiring several hours of use a day. Might as well pick the one that's best suited to your needs and where you work as opposed to buying the biggest and the best.


----------

